# Adding a mini mac to a windows 2003 domain



## Gina209 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

I am running a windows 2003 network using a Microsoft exchange server. I have added imacs and other Macs to the domain with no problems they can see the exchange server and all accounts have their email addresses, however when I try adding an account using a mini Mac OSx 10.4.11 I enter the domain name e.g. bnr.com in the Search Domains area under system preferences/networking this binds with no problems like with the other machines but when I shut down and reboot I can no longer login unless I unbind and bind again. If I change the domain name to the IP address of my server I can shut down login with no problems however when I do this I have no connection with Exchange. The exchange server is also my DNS server I would be very grateful is there was someone who could help me with this issue.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Did you enter the DNS settings in the network settings?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What OSes are the other Macs running?


----------



## Gina209 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes I entered the IP address of the DNS server in the DNS settings just as I did with the eMacs and iMacs


----------



## Gina209 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have eMacs and iMacs running both OSx 10.4.11 and OSx 10.4.9 all working fine


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Always make sure there are no bad startup items or login items for any apple issues

But in this case i'm not sure, but if all else fails try an archive and install *without*preserving users and network settings - there might be something in the systemconfiguation folder causing a problem.:4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I wouldn't reinstall the OS. But I would go into the Network Pref Pane and make sure that it's settings match the ones of the Macs that do work. Also, have you made sure to set the Mini's Workgroup to match that of the network's?


----------

